# North Coast H.O. Stadium Super Trucks



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Sunday, April 7th, Sheffield Hills will host the 2013 season opener for the North Coast H.O. Stadium Super Trucks with three complete races. 
Opening the activities will be the *14th annual Buster's Bash & Crash "CLASH" *followed by *Rocky's Road Race "XX"* and concluding with *The 2013 "KING of the HILLS".*
The crew has been busy and the track is ready as are all 21 "House Trucks".
This is an all house car night, so there is no need to bring any race boxes for racing.
(not much pit space till the race room rebuild is finished)

Doors open at 5:00 with the first draw for trucks at 5:45.
Racing should begin by 6:00

Tentative plans are to keep Sheffield Hills in it's present
configuration and NOT to rebuild it but just in case that changes, the
camera crew from the North Coast H.O. Racing Network (a division of
the North Coast H.O. Racing News) will be on hand for video taping.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

JW, wish I lived Closer, but :thumbsup: to you guys...have some Fun !


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

That looks SO fun.


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

Where is Sheffield Hills relative to Cleveland?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

pto said:


> Where is Sheffield Hills relative to Cleveland?


Sheffield Lake is right on the shore of Lake Erie in Lorain County.....1/2 hour west from Dead Man's Curve by freeway (I 90) 5-10 minutes longer if you go along the lake front.(Rt. 6)


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Johnnie,
Looks great, Surprized you don`t have a Tyco Bike race on them Hills.Looks like a cool dirt Track
Have fun SJJ


----------

